# Canon G1X for street photos?



## koolman (Jan 25, 2012)

This camera seems - at least on paper - as the street photographers dream. A small body / large sensor package.

However it is missing a real optical VF option, a must for quick paced street use. They also have no mention of improved shutter lag - or lack of it. Sort of defeats the purpose ?

Thoughts ?


----------



## gmrza (Jan 25, 2012)

koolman said:


> This camera seems - at least on paper - as the street photographers dream. A small body / large sensor package.
> 
> However it is missing a real optical VF option, a must for quick paced street use. They also have no mention of improved shutter lag - or lack of it. Sort of defeats the purpose ?
> 
> Thoughts ?



You've posed a very interesting question. I sometimes use a G11 for street photography, but it is not ideal because of some of the issues you mention - shutter lag, slow lens, lack of a decent view finder. To top that, the inability to separate your subject through blurring the background is a challenge.

The G1X will hopefully fix the last problem to some degree, but having a smaller than APS-C sensor and a very slow lens at the long end, the depth of field will still be quite large.

I doubt that the shutter lag can be eliminated, because of the use of the back screen for framing - you are essentially shooting in live-view mode.

On the other hand, you will have the benefit of being unobtrusive.

I don't think it will be perfect for street photography. On the other hand, it will not be useless for that purpose. The slow lens is probably my biggest concern. With enough practise, you can compensate for shutter lag, but you cannot compensate for the slow lens.


----------



## JR (Jan 25, 2012)

I would only use it for street photography personally if I felt my 5D mkII and a prime would be too heavy for that occasion or if I really needed to have something that fits in a pocket. Otherwise, I personally prefer bringing my main camera with a prime lens for street stuff.

I still plan to get a G1X, as per some recent event (and post) made me realize it will make a sport camera when DSLR are not permitted in an professional sports arena (like NHL here in Canada).


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 25, 2012)

koolman said:


> This camera seems - at least on paper - as the street photographers dream. A small body / large sensor package.
> 
> However it is missing a real optical VF option, a must for quick paced street use. They also have no mention of improved shutter lag - or lack of it. Sort of defeats the purpose ?
> 
> Thoughts ?



It has a optical viewfinder, but not a thru the lens viewfinder, only DSLR's have thru the lens finders, mirrorless cameras often have nothing, EVF, and a few, like the G1X have optical.

Can you clarify what you expect for a viewfinder from a mirrorless camera?

The articulating LCD might be useful too, since you can compose with the camera down low not having to hold it in front of you or to your eye.


----------



## koolman (Jan 25, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> koolman said:
> 
> 
> > This camera seems - at least on paper - as the street photographers dream. A small body / large sensor package.
> ...



I meant a bright VF like the X100 or new Xpro. The tiny VF on the G11 is almost not usable.


----------



## gummyrabbit (Jan 25, 2012)

I would think that the autofocus would be too slow for street photography.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 26, 2012)

koolman said:


> I meant a bright VF like the X100 or new Xpro. The tiny VF on the G11 is almost not usable.



I have a 1d MK III, a 5D MK II, a 7D, and a G11. The viewfinder on the G11 may not be equal to the DSLR's, but its very usable, even in low light, fine for framing but not for manually focusing. Since the one on the G1X is larger and supposed to be somewhat better, I think I could use it nicely.

If you want to do manual focus, certainly, the G1X would not be my first choice, nor my 2nd or 3rd. It is a point and shoot with large sensor! I expect it to replace my G11 nicely. 

Its definitely not a X100, and not priced like one either. Both are overpriced in my opinion.


----------



## Edwin Herdman (Jan 28, 2012)

gmrza said:


> The G1X will hopefully fix the last problem to some degree, but having a smaller than APS-C sensor and a very slow lens at the long end, the depth of field will still be quite large.


This is essentially exactly the situation with DSLRs, except that the sensor isn't so much smaller than APS-C to make any notable difference (I expect the new sensor to be more capable for this purpose than the 18mp sensor cameras in fact). Unless you swap the kit zoom for a Rebel, that is still pretty much just what you'd get. So Canon is to be commended for making a camera with fewer parts and a smaller body yet most of the features of the kit.


----------

